# GeCHI Weekly Report #2.10

## !equilibrium

Decimo report del 2010 dei GeCHI.

Come al solito, rinnovo l'invito a commentare il thread e ricordo che in fondo sono presenti le referenze per seguire i report tramite RSS.

===

Benvenuti al decimo GeCHI Weekly Report del 2010, il quale fornisce sommari e notizie importanti relative allo sviluppo della distribuzione Gentoo del seguente periodo: 27.02.2010 - 26.03.2010.

[1] dev-lang/python 3.1.2 (stabilizzazione) (04.03)

Il 19 Aprile 2010 verrà iniziata la stabilizzazione della versione 3.1.2 del pacchetto dev-lang/python, in quanto tutti i problemi di Python 3 sono stati risolti. Onde evitare isterismi di massa, si rammenta ai membri della comunità italiana di Gentoo che:

Python è un pacchetto SLOTTED, quindi dev-lang/python:2 non verrà rimosso dal sistema e le preesistenti applicazioni per quest'ultima versione continueranno a funzionare correttamente;Python 3 è completamente incompatibile con Python 2, quindi evitate di abilitare, tramite l'utility eselect, dev-lang/python:3 come interprete principale del sistema;

[2] Rimozione dei profili 2008.0 hardened (04.03)

I profili Gentoo 2008.0 della sezione hardened verrano definitivamente rimossi dal tree di Portage entro il primo Aprile prossimo venturo; gli utenti che fanno ancora uso di tali profili obsoleti sono incoraggiati a migrare a quelli nuovi, onde evitare il ritrovarsi Portage con funzionalità molto limitate.

[3] Creazione dei nuovi profili desktop (04.03)

Come già segnalato nel precedente GWR #1.13, gli sviluppatori hanno portato a termine con successo la fase di creazione dei nuovi sotto-profili desktop (KDE e GNOME) ed è stato dato il via alla fase di testing e revisione che durerà per tutta settimana prossima, dopodiché, se non ci saranno problematiche, verrà fatto il loro inserimento nell'albero di Portage.

Chi volesse testare i nuovi profili fin da ora può farlo tramite l'overlay kde-crazy (l'overlay non è presente in layman).

[last rites]

Il Gentoo Tree Cleaning Team segnala che i seguenti pacchetti verranno rimossi dal tree di portage entro 30 giorni:

# Ryan Hill (dirtyepic [at] gentoo.org) (05 March 2010)

# No release since 2004, succeeded by nicotine+

# Removal April 5, 2010 - bug #307971

net-p2p/pysoulseek

# Samuli Suominen (ssuominen [at] gentoo.org) (03 Mar 2010)

# Internal copy of vuln. libltdl, CVE-2009-3736

# bug 277089

dev-lang/gnu-smalltalk

# Samuli Suominen (ssuominen [at] gentoo.org) (03 Mar 2010)

# Internal copy of vuln. libltdl, CVE-2009-3736

# Bugs 252402, 296953, 296954, 215252, 297649

net-libs/libnetdude

net-analyzer/netdude

net-im/naim

# Samuli Suominen (ssuominen [at] gentoo.org) (03 Mar 2010)

# Internal copies of vuln. libpng, zlib

net-nntp/bnr2

# Samuli Suominen (ssuominen [at] gentoo.org) (03 Mar 2010)

# Internal copies of vuln. zlib, jpeg, speex and likely others

# bug 255453

games-fps/openarena

# Samuli Suominen (ssuominen [at] gentoo.org) (03 Mar 2010)

# After more than a year of no word from maintainers

# Internal copy of vulnerable libpcre, bug 258330

# Remote command execution, CVE-2009-4016, bug 303735

# Build issues, bug 212255

net-irc/ircd-hybrid

# Samuli Suominen (ssuominen [at] gentoo.org) (03 Mar 2010)

# After over an year of no word from maintainers

# Internal copy of vuln. libltdl, CVE-2009-3736

app-shells/pdsh

# Samuli Suominen (ssuominen [at] gentoo.org) (03 Mar 2010)

# Internal copies of vuln. libraries

# GLSA 200606-11, GLSA 200807-03 and likely more

# bug 247363

dev-lang/squeak

# Samuli Suominen (ssuominen [at] gentoo.org) (01 Mar 2010)

# Orphaned library for obsolete musepack API support.

# Doesn't work with autoconf 2.65.

# bug 294582.

media-libs/libmpcdecsv7

# Ben de Groot (yngwin [at] gentoo.org) (01 Mar 2010)

# Grand mask of qt:3 and remaining reverse dependencies

# pending removal on 21 Mar 2010 (bug 283429)

=x11-libs/qt-3*

app-misc/chesstask

app-office/indeview

dev-db/qt-unixODBC

dev-embedded/yapide

dev-util/bouml

dev-util/gambas

dev-util/qsoapman

games-board/mahjongg3d

=games-board/qgo-1*

games-board/r-katro

games-emulation/qtvba

games-engines/qtads

games-puzzle/quadros

games-server/WarpPipe

games-strategy/spacehulk

games-util/agistudio

games-util/emilia-pinedit

games-util/showeq

media-gfx/engauge

net-dialup/umtsmon

net-im/openc6

net-im/sim

net-misc/kiax

net-voip/kphone

net-voip/twinkle

net-wireless/waveselect

sci-calculators/kunit

sci-chemistry/xdrawchem

sci-electronics/vstgl

sci-mathematics/kseg

sci-misc/qcad

x11-misc/ifpgui

x11-themes/polymer

# Samuli Suominen (ssuominen [at] gentoo.org) (01 Mar 2010)

# Orphaned library. Doesn't compile with recent toolchain.

# Bug 300595.

dev-tex/mplib

# Samuli Suominen (ssuominen [at] gentoo.org) (21 Feb 2010)

# libkleo doesn't install required include files anymore,

# because they are meant only for internal usage. this means

# kopete-cryptography won't compile anymore, and as such,

# will be removed from portage. bug 306199 and bug 306115.

kde-misc/kopete-cryptography

chi fa uso di uno o più dei pacchetti sopra citati è fortemente incoraggiato a trovare alternative oppure a contribuire al loro mantenimento.

----

Puoi seguire i GeCHI Weekly Report tramite i seguenti canali:

gechi.it RSS Feed;Twitter: GeCHI Group | GeCHI RSS Feeds;Identi.ca: GeCHI Group | GeCHI RSS Feeds;YouTube: GeCHI Group;FaceBook: GeCHI Group;Digg: GeCHI Group | GeCHI RSS Feeds;LinkedIn: GeCHI Group;

----------

## riverdragon

Come funzionerà la coesistenza tra le due versioni di python e il passaggio delle applicazioni? I pacchetti pronti per python-3 saranno forzati a /usr/bin/python3?

----------

## ago

come già detto python2 e completamente incompatibile da python3, quindi tutti i pacchetti che fanno uso di python2 continueranno ad usarlo.

Nel caso dovessi installare un applicazione che richiede python3, esso verrà installato e verrà usato *solo* per quelle applicazioni che lo richiedono. In futuro poi si vedrà  :Very Happy: 

----------

## riverdragon

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> Nel caso dovessi installare un applicazione che richiede python3, esso verrà installato e verrà usato *solo* per quelle applicazioni che lo richiedono.

 Ok, questo era palese   :Wink: 

Io chiedevo il "come": adesso un'applicazione lancia /usr/bin/python che, tramite eselect python, punta all'eseguibile corretto; ci sarà per forza un momento in cui avremo almeno un'applicazione python2 e una python3 installata: non essendo eselect python magico i dev avranno pensato ad un sistema per aggirare questo problema.

----------

